# Bowl blank specials in Northern VA, Southern MD



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

MARYLAND SELECT HARDWOODS

Dennis & Susan Woodruff
301-753-6120 (sawmill)
240-349-2337 (home - evenings)
7470 Mason Spring Road
La Plata, MD

Always remember to call first to schedule lumber pickup
301-753-6120


THE TROUT ARE BITING - GET YOUR KIDS HOOKED ON FISHING
SPECIAL RATES FOR WOODWORKING CUSTOMERS!
CHECK OUT OUR TROUT FISHING SITE: Trout Fishing Maryland - only 25 miles from Washington, DC - Brown and Rainbow Trout


The following sale prices are good from February 1 thru February 28, 2010


CLEARANCE ON TURNING BLOCKS
Genuine, African, Sapele, and Sipo Mahogany - 4/4 - 12/4 @ 99 bd ft

-----------------------------------------------------------


He's got a bunch of great lumber specials as well, check out the attachment for pictures and prices. I've got nothing but good things to say about Dennis and his operation.


----------

